# Planet Earth the exploration of



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

My aim is to learn something new every day. A man said hello to me in the street. Turns out he knows all the people I know, so we went around a friend who happened to share a mutual friend of his. Improvised a bit and learned new dances, did a bit of salsa. Then went to see the horses...and i rode bareback! He had to hang back because he was afraid.

As well as that, I walked through a field of small butterflies! and seem to be far less scared.

i'm gonna visit the horses again tomorrow but wear trousers next time as my legs are itching a bit.

I felt off and banged my head when he started running! But then he hung around so I could get back on...which one eventually did...

Someone tell me life isn't good when you can walk into a field and mount a wild horse...  The story will continue..


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

It must have given you a real sense of freedom Rozanne.
Breaking away from all the restraints of society, you know........

Greg


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

It turns out it may have been a tame pony! Anyway, it was lovely. I got off because I don't think the horse was used to being ridden. It was a family - a mummy, daddy and calf. How beautiful they were....
It's things like that that give life a bit of meaning. The irony is that I now thing...pah, I've ridden bareback, what should I do next? As if bored by the idea of doing the same thing twice....like everything has to be novel. As well as that I feel a little bit guilty. I have guilt issues that crop up almost daily...uncontrollable really.
Yours truely


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Whats to feel guilty about :?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't know...that I didn't have permission perhaps? Or that I could have injured myself? I just couldn't not ride the pony though...


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Seems ironic given your signature 
Spontaneity is what is needed to have fun, without analyzing the consequences. Just do what you want to do.

*Unknown territory is the greater adventure.* :wink:

Bailee


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

...hehe it's cool that I only wrote that about 15 minutes ago. Fast..

I went to see the ponies again today. Tried to think of names for them. 
It started raining and they put their noses together. The foal is called Titch.

I thought Lyndsey was a good name for the mare as there was a girl at school I didn't like with that name. Then I thought I might call the bay one Casey.

Then it occurred to me that everyone calls them different names. The woman I saw prefered to call him "handsome"...which I thought was a good name but Freud would have a field day.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I felt guilty for absurd reasons, the horses feelings etc. Not that I hurt the animal but I was aware of the fact it is stuck in a field and could easily be abused. In fact I heard today kids have been throwing stones at them etc. Handsome Casey did seem a little sad, it has to be said. He wouldn't move but stood stock still and sudued.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

I would prefer to look at them as an extension of myself. I think freud might have something to say about that as well :lol: 
The thing is that really they are part of us, you can really form a connection with animals, IF you allow yourself to become part of them, try it.

Bailee


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

They respond to your emotions.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I give it a go - equine kundalini yoga!


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------

